# 1998 MTD 24/5hp auger idler pulley



## Chris_H (Feb 16, 2021)

Does someone have this model and could you post a video or picture of the auger idler pulley? Mine is not returning when I release the auger handle which smokes the belts. I’m not sure if I’m missing a spacer or if I have another issue going on.

Thanks


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't know what a 1998 auger pulley looks like, but there should be an auger brake that's attached to a spring that should prevent the auger pulley from turning when you let go of the auger handle.

Is the brake pad and the spring still there on your snowblower?


----------



## Chris_H (Feb 16, 2021)

Should there be a spacer where the idler arm is? What’s happening is I release the handle and the arm won’t move because the idler arm is sandwiched between the pulley and the red housing.

I think I may have a bent idler arm but if there’s supposed to be a washer there that would give clearance to operate freely. Thanks.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not aware of a spacer, but you're missing the spring.


----------



## Chris_H (Feb 16, 2021)

I ordered a new spring and it should be here tomorrow, broke the current one

Should that idler arm move completely free or should it be in contact with the pulley?


----------

